# self medicating accutane



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

i have been on accutane 40mg for about 2 months now but im starting to worry bit...

i have been on it before and i had one blood check at the start and end i think....should i be getting this done now...and where?

only reason im self medicating this time is because my doc wouldnt let me have it cos he didnt think my acne was bad enough..


----------



## j_t (Jul 12, 2006)

bloodwork on tane is a must imo, go to your docs and ask for one


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

how are u finding it?

i intend to run 20mg a day for 4 weeks in december


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

j_t said:


> bloodwork on tane is a must imo, go to your docs and ask for one


yeah but he has said i shouldn't take it? will he give me a blood test still?


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

hilly said:


> how are u finding it?
> 
> i intend to run 20mg a day for 4 weeks in december


yeah its working side anit nice but just gotta deal with them

dont think 4 weeks is enough tho


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Ash_87 said:


> yeah but he has said i shouldn't take it? will he give me a blood test still?


Get it done none the less m8, even if you have to pay for it. Health should be number one issue, this seems to be something a lot of people forget, if your health goes down the toilet so does your life, gains, everything.

Accutane is a pretty harsh drug, alough you should be fine on it, generally I'd get blood checked at least 1ce a month to ensure everything is ok.


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

where do you suggest i get my blood work done?


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Are you taking it for acne caused by AAS (so it's only been around for a short time), or have you had it for a longer period? If so, you most likely need to run it some longer. I'm running it for 5 months now, of which 3 months on 80mg ED.

Blood works are very recommendable while on roa.


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

im running it for mild acne that ive had for years


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

hilly said:


> how are u finding it?
> 
> i intend to run 20mg a day for 4 weeks in december


Thats what i done first time around,

Worked a treat, didnt get spots for a couple years


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

really? how bad was ur acne?


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Ash_87 said:


> im running it for mild acne that ive had for years


I also had mild acne, but I've had it for years and nothing really worked.


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

best place to get blood work done?


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Best place? Hospital.


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

Can u just ask for a blood test then? or do you need a reason


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ash_87 said:


> Can u just ask for a blood test then? or do you need a reason


normally need a reason if gettin done at ur gp - think of a good one e.g. say u have been gettin pain in ur liver region or tummy for a while

or just turn up to the hopsital and if you say ur not well they'll do a test and you'll have ur result in an hour or two!


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

I've found that the best approach is to basically go in and tell them that you're going to take it anyway regardless of wether or not they think it's appropriate and that if they won't help you you'll dose yourself without the appropriate precautions (blood tests etc)..

He/she will probably (reluctantly) refer you on to a dermotologist after hearing that.. your health is in their interests after all.. I know it's an underhand technique and not exactly fair on them but I've found it to work..


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Ash_87 said:


> Can u just ask for a blood test then? or do you need a reason


Don't know, I'm under supervision of a dermatologist.


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> normally need a reason if gettin done at ur gp - think of a good one e.g. say u have been gettin pain in ur liver region or tummy for a while
> 
> or just turn up to the hopsital and if you say ur not well they'll do a test and you'll have ur result in an hour or two!


just turn up at the hospital? do you mean like A&E? and just say im not well?


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

bump


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ash_87 said:


> just turn up at the hospital? do you mean like A&E? and just say im not well?


I wouldnt go A and E mate they can get a bit ar5ey if your not seriously ill. Personally Id just go G.P and tell him im taking it. That way he'l definatly give you a blood test


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Also interested in how to go about getting my bloods done whilst on accutane. Don't really want to start it until I can definately get my liver and lipids checked at least every few months. Anyone know if any of the needle exchange walk in centre's around West Yorkshire will do blood tests?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Is aurapharm the cheapest?


----------

